# Unable to compile class for JSP



## Ceene (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe ein kleines Problem wie die Überschrift schon vermuten lässt.
Immer wenn ich meine jsp-Seite aufrufen will bekommen ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
rg.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP

An error occurred at line: 28 in the jsp file: /web/UserVerwaltung.jsp
Generated servlet error:
LoginRemote cannot be resolved to a type

An error occurred at line: 28 in the jsp file: /web/UserVerwaltung.jsp
Generated servlet error:
LoginRemote cannot be resolved to a type

An error occurred at line: 28 in the jsp file: /web/UserVerwaltung.jsp
Generated servlet error:
LoginRemote cannot be resolved to a type

An error occurred at line: 28 in the jsp file: /web/UserVerwaltung.jsp
Generated servlet error:
LoginRemote cannot be resolved to a type


	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:510)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:375)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)
```

Meine jsp-Seite sieht wie folgt aus:


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Artikelverwaltung</title>
</head>
<body>
<form action="UserVerwaltung.jsp" method="post">
<h1>Artikel verwalten</h1>


Name
  <input name="user" type="text" id="user">
</p>


password
  <input name="password" type="text" id="password">
</p>
<h2>Liste der vorhandenen Artikel</h2>
<table width="80" border="2" cellpadding="5">
	<tr>
		<th width="60">Key</th>
	</tr>
<%@ page import="java.util.*" 
         import="javax.naming.*" 
         import="tcejb.*" 
         import="javax.rmi.PortableRemoteObject"
%>
<%
	LoginRemote avr = (LoginRemote) 
		session.getAttribute("LoginBean");

	if(avr == null)
	{
		Properties p = new Properties();
		p.put(Context.INITIAL_CONTEXT_FACTORY, 
				"org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory");
		p.put(Context.URL_PKG_PREFIXES, 
				"org.jboss.naming:org.jnp.interfaces");
		p.put(Context.PROVIDER_URL, 
				"jnp://localhost:1099");
		Context ctx = new InitialContext(p);
		Object ref = ctx.lookup("LoginBean/remote");
		avr = (LoginRemote)
			PortableRemoteObject.narrow(ref, LoginRemote.class);
		session.setAttribute("LoginBean", avr);
	}

	Vector liste = null;
	
	try
	{
		avr.initialisieren(request.getParameter("user"));		
		out.print("<tr>");
		out.print("'>" + avr.getUser() + "</a></td>");
		out.print("</tr>");
		
	}
	catch(Exception e)
	{
		out.print("
<b style='color:red'>" + e.getMessage() + "[/b]");
		session.setAttribute("LoginBean", null);
	}
%>

</table>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Wie kommt die Fehlermeldung zustande? Das Bean ist in dem Package "tcejb" welches ja auch eingebunden wird.
Warum kann er dann kein LoginRemote-Object anlegen???


----------



## Ceene (10. Mrz 2008)

Hab den Fehler gefunden.

 :roll:


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2008)

was war denn der fehler? ich hab etwas ziemlich aehnliches und weiss nicht was ich machen soll


----------

